# 1/24 slot track project Help



## darticus (Sep 17, 2006)

Want to start building a wood slot car track but trying to weed out all the junk info.Trying to use the best sites and suppliers.Can anyone help me along?
EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.oldslotracer.com/index.html


----------

